# My New Foster - Lucky



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Check out my new baby boy!! Lucky came to our house on Monday, and is such a sweet boy!!! They thought originally that he was a Bichon until he got a haircut and they found beautiful carmel patches on his back and ears. 

He is such a fabulous little boy!! So sweet, wants nothing more than to play "velcro dog" and give you hugs and kisses. Travels well, crate trained, eats wonderfully, gets along with little dogs!! 
He is working on his house training, and will make someone a perfect little baby!! 

I am just loving having here and think that he sure would make a perfect Christmas present for someone!! 

Laurie


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

He's adorable! Gosh, he reminds me of Beamer.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He's a doll, he looks so tiny. Is he a little guy?


----------



## marltonmommy (Aug 28, 2009)

He's adorable!!! You are such a wonderful Foster Mommy, he is so 'Lucky'! Good luck with him and finding him the perfect home!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

What a cutie pie Lucky is. His future is in good hands.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Lucky is a very lucky boy to have you. Here's wishing him a forever Christmas home.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Too cute! He looks like my bichon mix. With the coloring of the ears, and such. He's adorable!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

What a cute boy he is! He is so fortunate to have found you. Good luck!


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Can't maltese have creme colored ears? Maybe he's Bichon/Maltese mix??
He sure is CUTE!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I love these pictures of your new boy, Laurie! He is so very adorable! I really love his coloring. Good luck with the training.


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

He is such a cutie! How old is he, do you know? And how big is he? Congrats on your new foster!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

what a cutie Laurie. this may be the one to wiggle his way into your pack for good. Lucky does look a bit like Beamer


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

You lucky duck! He is so freaking cute. How old is he? What's the story behind him?


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Please tell us more!!

IWAP! :fish:


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

Yes info please. He's such a cutie! Love the little brown nose.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Laurie:

He is a doll-and looks just like my Rommy man-who also has the bichon fur with camel colored ears & camel down the back. You are a good foster mom so enjoy this one-should find a "furever" home really quick as cute as he is. 

That must have been how Rommy looked when he was a puppy-hugs to all.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Laurie, he is adorable. What a sweet face! It sounds like he is doing pretty well so far. I hope you find a great home for him
Gina


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Although he looks tiny, he actually is 15 lbs!!! He is such a wonderful dog. 
Sadly, was in a shelter so we have no background on him. Gabe and I wonder how it is that this little guy could have been in a shelter. 
We are working on the potty training - I think he needs to go back to 101 on that, so we are crate training when we are gone. Other than that - a perfect dog!!! 

I too think he might be a Hav/ Bichon mix in him. He has a lot of Hav qualities - live velcro, dancing, RLH etc.


----------



## Beanie (Aug 30, 2009)

Laurie:
He's so cute..if I were nearer, I'd adopt him as a playmate for Beanie! I know he'll find his forever home...


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh Laurie, He sure is lucky to have you. What a cutie.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Beanie - even though he is not close to you, does not mean that there are not some FABULOUS HRI resues in your area. Please keep an eye out on our website for that perfect companion.

Lucky is doing wonderfully here. He is such a good dog, sleeps in a crate at night, eats great, is affectionate, and SO well behaved. I have been working on him with crate training and he has not had a potty accident or marking in the house for 3 days!!!! He gets along wonderfully with my three havs, and is having a blast!!!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

hi Lucky! I love your bone!


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Awww, so darn cute. He looks a fair bit like Murray who is a supposedly a Hav/Bichon cross.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am glad that Lucky found a way to your home during the holidays. I will throw in an extra present for him. Tell my pups they will be getting from Auntie Megan soon!!!!


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Laurie, your Lucky is adorable. I see you have a belly band on him. Could you explain to me how to use them? How do I know when he has to go? He uses a litter box but I have had some problems lately with him marking.


----------



## Sandee (Feb 26, 2009)

Laurie,
Lucky is absolutely adorable. I know you will find him the most wonderful forever home. Happy Holidays! Sandee and the gang


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Lucky's such a cutie. It's so sad how many dogs are ending up in shelter's these days. Thanks for fostering!


----------



## Sandee (Feb 26, 2009)

*Lucky*

Any updates on how Luckey is doing?


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Beanie:

I know there are some great foster dogs in CA-just check the HRI web-site & send in an adoption application if you are interested in any. Or there is also a foster to adopt plan. In that situation you would foster a dog and if you fell in love (which we all do) you would then apply to adopt. Should the dog not be a perfect fit then you would just foster till the perfect home is found. It's a win-win for all.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

Lucky is adorable! We signed up for rescue months ago. They've checked references but never have called to do a home visit  As others have said, Lucky is lucky to have you for a foster mom.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

irishnproud2b said:


> Lucky is adorable! We signed up for rescue months ago. They've checked references but never have called to do a home visit  As others have said, Lucky is lucky to have you for a foster mom.


Hang in there Kathleen with the holidays I am sure it got difficult for people.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am so sorry it has been so long since I posted - things have been nuts here with the holidays - and we went away for New years. 

First to answer your question about the Belly band - it is very very simple. I only put it on him when he cannot bewatched very carefully. If reprimanded when lifting his leg he would stop. The belly band (with Velcro) simply wrap around his lower waist, making sure the penis is covered. inside the band, I put a stick on sanitary napkin, or you can use depends or poise. It works wonderfully. 

NOW FOR THE GOOD NEWS!!
Lucky found and went to his forever home right before Christmas. He went with this wonderful woman and her son & they are ALL so in love with each other. Here is a picture of her with Lucky. Her most recent email said that he is "a little slice of heaven". 
Another good result for HRI!!!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

how wonderful!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

That's great news, Laurie!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

You can see it in her eyes. What a gift for her and Lucky.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

So nice to have a happy ending!!!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Fabulous! Look how happy she is, she knows she is the lucky one. Thank you Laurie for all you do for these little babies.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Beautiful, I love forever happy endings. Great Job.......


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

What terrific news! You can just see how happy the both are. Lucky has the sweetest little face.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

What a nice story for Lucky! Thank you for the update, Laurie.


----------

